# My non-rats =D



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thought it was about time you all met the rest of my gang ;D

First up is 'Travis' or 'Trav' as we more commonly call him [yes yes he has a human name ] he is my baby boy...hes a 2yr old Cairn-Russell terrier.


Next is 'Maile' [pronounced My-lee] she is 7-9yrs old...we aren't 100% sure. I found her wandering the streets, she was skin & bones with huge talons for claws...a terrified mess. I was going to look for her owner, but the vet said she had been bred over & over & looked like whoever had her before kept her confined. Guessing because she is a teacup Chihuahua [shes like 3-4lbs] & those can go for big bucks, she was used as a puppy machine & then tossed when she couldn't breed anymore...so I forgot the search for her owner & she is now safe with me. Her & Trav are BFFs [hes fixed by the way].


This is 'Alien' my earless kitty...I believe I've brought her up a couple times before. Shes 7 & I adopted her from the local shelter. She was a pregnant mama that got brought in by her old owner...wasn't much info on the owner, but she was kept as an outside cat & being white she got skin cancer & had to have her ears removed. Shes pretty unique ;D it was instant love when I saw her.


This is my recent rescue 'Spartacus' the Bearded Dragon he was basically just neglected & I took him in...theres a thread on here somewhere. Hes doing great & is my fiance's shoulder buddy.


My Corn Snakes, Jekyll & Hyde. They are yearlings...Jekyll is the Snow & Hyde is the 'unknown' morph...we think he could be a Blood.



Then theres 'Stubz' my Leopard Gecko...named because when I got him he had no tail, just a stub...its since grown back nicely. He was a pity buy from Petsmart...I believe he is a 'high yellow' morph. Hes a cutie, but oddly grumpy for a Leo lol.


Finally...since I can't put EVERY pic of them on here, here is one of our tarantulas lol we have too many to post a pic of all of them.


Also have a Betta fish, but hes camera shy


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Hehehe I love ur pets! :3 especially the little corn snakes and Maile.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

oh my goodness, a house full of awesome pets! so jealous! thanks for sharing them all


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

That is one funny looking cat since she has no ears! Of course in an adorable way <3 lol


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I LOVE your cat! Such pretty snakes, too! A house full of wonderful animals.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I love your tarantula. What species is he?

Hyde reminds me of an Amel? maybe even a light motley? I'm not good with corn snake morphs. Maybe you can post pictures of him on a Corn snake forum to help unless you want to keep it a secret.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

She is a G.iheringi...us tarantula people always go by their Latin names as the common names can cause confusion & a mix up of species. I am actually not even sure what the common name for this species is haha...its not very common. We love our tarantulas they are pretty addicting just like ratties...except you can pretty much have as many as you like due to them being so low maintenance. Thanks for all the compiments...& I may post him...hes pretty confusing, there are a lot of morphs he looks like! His stripes throw me off.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Heres another piccie of Alien relaxing on the bed....


& my fave tarantula...sadly she passed away about a month ago due to old age, we got her as an adult. She was a P.parvula or 'Chilean Gold' was the friendliest tarantula in our collection, the only one we handled. I miss her


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

So scared of tarantulas!! But your cat is gorgeous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Big spiders scare me too, but yours really are beautiful! and such a cute kitty, Alien is adorable


----------

